# convertir un fichier .cda en mp3



## catserma (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour! Comment faire pour convertir un fichier .cda en .mp3 surr iTunes pour l'envoyer par mail??? Merci


----------



## ergu (29 Février 2012)

Pourquoi ouvrir deux fois le même sujet ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Février 2012)

J'imagine que c'est sur Windows (cda il me semble que c'est l'extension que Windows met aux plages de CDAudio)

Normalement iTunes doit savoir faire la conversion, non?

Sinon essayer de changer l'extension en remplaçant .cda par .aiff ou par .wav


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Pour être sur, utilisé audiograbber. Efficace et gratuit.


----------



## Alexbkn (31 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu dernièrement plusieurs auditions sous le format .cda. J'ai lu quelques remarques par rapport à ça sur le net mais je ne parviens pas à convertir sous format mp3 par exemple. Je peux apparemment utiliser Itunes en créant une playlist mais je ne sais déjà pas faire glisser les éléments dans cette playlist. Qui peut m'aider? Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2016)

j'imagine que vous utilisez un Mac, non?

En glissant un fichier cda sur iTunes, est-ce que le fichier est lisible?

Si oui, on pourra passer à la phase conversion. 
Si non, il faut trouver un autre soft sachant lire ce format. Tester VLC par exemple


----------



## Alexbkn (31 Mars 2016)

Oui c'est un mac effectivement. Impossible de glisser le fichier sur Itunes et VLC ne semble pas fonctionner non plus


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2016)

L'extension cda est l'extension utilisée par Windows pour les plages d'un CDAudio....
Essayez de remplacer le .cda par .aiff sur le un des fichiers, pour voir si ça suffit à ce que le Mac sache lire le fichier (si c'est le cas, un simple appui sur la barre d'espace après avoir sélectionné le fichier permet de le lire)


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2016)

Sinon, regardez du côté du logiciel Switch Audio Converter
HTTP://www.nch.com.au/switch/fr/index.html


----------



## Alexbkn (31 Mars 2016)

J'ai testé. Je peux le mettre sous .aiff mais ne se lit pas (que ce soit avec VLC, Itunes, Quicktimeplayer)....


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2016)

Alexbkn a dit:


> J'ai testé. Je peux le mettre sous .aiff mais ne se lit pas (que ce soit avec VLC, Itunes, Quicktimeplayer)....


alors il faut trouver un convertisseur comme Switch Audio Converter (c'est le seul que je trouve listant le format cda parmis les formats reconnus...)
ou demander à l'expéditeur de renvoyer les fichiers sous un format plus courant....


----------



## Alexbkn (31 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> alors il faut trouver un convertisseur comme Switch Audio Converter (c'est le seul que je trouve listant le format cda parmis les formats reconnus...)
> ou demander à l'expéditeur de renvoyer les fichiers sous un format plus courant....


Le converter conseillé ne semble pas fonctionné non plus... Je vais demander cela en espérant recevoir une réponse positive. Merci.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2016)

Alexbkn a dit:


> Le converter conseillé ne semble pas fonctionné non plus... Je vais demander cela en espérant recevoir une réponse positive. Merci.


Ah exact.... Sur cette page http://www.nch.com.au/switch/fr/kb/1405.html  on voit que le format cda n'est pris en charge que sur Windows


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mars 2016)

Le format cda n'est, de mémoire pas un vrai format... C'est souvent le résultat d'un extrait du cd audio.. Ce fichier n'est alors lisible nulle part... C'est une fausse méthode d'extraction d'une piste cd, mais ca n'a jamais fonctinne... La personne qui envoie le fichier a t'elle déjà réussi à le lire?


----------



## ScapO (31 Mars 2016)

Bonne mémoire, le .cda est une sorte de pointeur vers une piste audio sur le Cd.un élément de contrôle : la taille du fichier ,en général un .cda fait quelques Ko.Inexploitable si non accompagné du Cd.


----------

